# Rough day today



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

It started out good, broke an axle and bent another within the first 15 minutes. Replaced them both in the woods in a monsoon then rode for another or so. Then blew a tire off bead, used carb cleaner to reset the bead. Thank God for good friends with spare parts/tools and being prepared.






Bent right rear

Broke left rear

And cocked the diff




In the background you can see my buddy fishing around for the throttle lever that broke off in his hand, lol.





We had a very hard day of riding, at least I did anyways. Had an absolute blast though. These pics only show a sliver of the amount of riding we did, I went through a whole tank of gas and went down trails I didn't even know existed. Can't wait to do it again.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice pics


----------



## parkerexpress (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, crazy day. Y'all ride hard for sure!


----------



## Hondaowner994 (Jan 8, 2013)

I think we all have them days once in awhile, its part of the sport. But nice pics


----------



## Crewsing (Jan 30, 2012)

Great trip. Gotta love the downpours keeping it cool wet and fun.


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

It sure makes changing axles and retting tire beads a PITA though, lol. My tools are still drying out.


----------



## Crewsing (Jan 30, 2012)

I know right. Crazy that cobra snapped. Did it break right after you did those straightup wheelies?


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

I don't think so. I think I hit a root or something and the OL2s did their magic, lol. I was NOT HEAVY ON THE THROTTLE.


----------



## Crewsing (Jan 30, 2012)

yes there was a nasty stump in the boat hole. Need to stake that mug.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Dang buddy...some people say they work hard and play harder....this must be you.


----------

